# 2022 Valentine's Day ~ share some gifs / photos / etc. pertaining to Valentine's Day.



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)

​


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 202058


Love this little pup.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2022)

_Better to be an old man's sweetheart..._


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 7, 2022)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/633387437670185/


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 7, 2022)

Valentine's gift bag.  Cute, huh?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 7, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 202429


These cookies are so cool.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> These cookies are so cool.


Thanks!  I thought so too!‍


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 7, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks!  I thought so too!‍


Of course I wouldn't have the patience of piecing them together.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 7, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 202473


A bit too much, I think.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 9, 2022)

I love my family EVERY day.  Valentine's day is just another excuse to squeeze money out of us.


----------



## Wren (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 202055​


I wish I was a crafty gal.  lol.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


>


How cute is this?!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 10, 2022)

Great thread and posts, but I have a question that y'all might be able to help with.

What to get a wife who pretty much has everything she needs.  When I ask she says get her nothing.  Already has lots of jewelry she never wears, and would not appreciate any clothing I pick out.  She is trying to stay away from sweets so no candy.  If I can't think of anything else I will probably get her flowers, but done that a lot of times.

Creative suggestions welcome!


----------



## Wren (Jan 11, 2022)

Alligatorob, how about a bottle of Perfume, Hand/ body cream, Scented candle, a surprise meal, a day out  at her favourite place, or a Spa Day, Silk scarf, gloves, .....


----------



## Pinky (Jan 11, 2022)

Does she like to shop online? A gift certificate from Amazon or favourite department store. Her choice of dinner out, or dinner in.


----------



## Wren (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2022)

​


----------



## charry (Jan 11, 2022)

My wedding anniversary 14th feb 1989


----------



## Pinky (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Giants fan1954 (Jan 15, 2022)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 203520


I like this...TY


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## charry (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 29, 2022)

February 14th Birthday girl.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Shero (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2022)

​


----------



## debodun (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2022)

Scottish themed penny cards


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2022)

Superhero themed


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2022)

__


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2022)

Love on a budget!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## charry (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 13, 2022)

*My Husband just bought this for our granddaughter. It lights up.*


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2022)

cowboy themed


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2022)

Theodore Roosevelt’s diary entry on Valentine’s Day 1884, after his wife and mother died on the same day.


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2022)

How could anyone bear that much grief at once?


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Feb 13, 2022)

All posts are *The most beautiful!*


----------



## Lara (Feb 14, 2022)

Happy Valentines Day  Cheers


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 14, 2022)

Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!


from my wife and I...wishing everyone love and peace and happiness...


here's a nice piece of music for everybody...

Pat Metheny - And I Love Her (The Beatles)


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 14, 2022)

Happy Valentine's Day...

one more nice piece of music...


David Gilmour - Setting Shakepeare's Sonnet 18 to music..


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 14, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!
> 
> 
> from my wife and I...wishing everyone love and peace and happiness...
> ...


Love that song, thank you.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 14, 2022)

to one and all...


​


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

I'd give my heart to you,
Valentine's Day or not!​


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2022)

*Happy Valentine's Day! 

*


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2022)

An album of my Valentine-related costume jewelry (2 pages):

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/valentine-related-jewelry.611/


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

_*2/14/2022*_​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 14, 2022)

My husband got me this big ole valentine several years ago. Click on it to enlarge if it doesn't fill the reply field.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 15, 2022)

Nothing says I love you like a good Valentine's Day clearance sale!


----------



## Trila (Feb 15, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 208448


OMG!!!!!  I love this....thank you!


----------



## Trila (Feb 15, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> to one and all...
> 
> 
> View attachment 208529​


This is soooooo me!!!


----------

